# VK - Coil Master DIY & Serpent Mini 25



## Gizmo (9/12/16)

A quick new arrival




Coil Master v3

As well as







Serpent Mini 25mm Black
Restocks:

TFV8 Black


http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------

